# Scrollen im Terminal



## HipLipp (24. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,
ich habe da so nen kleines Problem, wie scrolle ich in der Commandoconsole wieder nachoben  irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht auf die Reihe.
Vielen Dank schon mal im vorraus.
Mfg
HipLipp
P.S. Bild Hoch/runter funktioniert nicht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Mai 2005)

*Re: [Debian]Scrollen*

Mit Shift+Bild Hoch/Runter


----------



## HipLipp (24. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank!


----------

